# لكل المهتمين بديكورات المحلات ... اليكم هذه المفاجأه السارة ...ستفيدكم كثيرا جدا



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 نوفمبر 2006)

سمعت كثيرا طلبات من احبائي في الملتقي
من يطلبون ديكورات للمحلات وقطاعات ومساقط ....
لكل هؤلاء ولمن يبحث عن التميز اليكم هذه الملفات الرائعه ...
اتمني ان تفيدكم وتجدوا فيها ما يسركم 

.....
للتحميل المباشر من المرفقات​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (18 نوفمبر 2006)

لازال هناك بعد بقية ....


----------



## mariam ID (19 نوفمبر 2006)

لم يفتح الملف بعد انتهاء التحميل.. ارجو المساعدة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اختي الكريمه مريم ....الملف من نوع pdf ....لذلك لابد ان يكون لديك برنامج الادوبي اكروبات ليفتح هذا النوع من الملفات ...
تستطيعين تحميله مجانا من هذا الرابط 
http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## معماري ناقد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

شيء رائع بالفعل , وان كانت ديكورات صعبة التطبيق في بلادنا .

مودتي وشكري .


----------



## honey dew (20 نوفمبر 2006)

انا محتاجه اوى بلان وسيكشن لمحل لعب اطفال


----------



## روميروالمصرى (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخى ...............


----------



## هيثم محمد (21 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه المعلومات بجد انا من المعجبين بموضوعاتك واتمني ان نكون اصدقاء اخوك هيثم


----------



## عدنان النجار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور علي هذه المداخلة الجميلة


----------



## عدنان النجار (21 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشق حب رسول الله لو ممكن تصميم مكتبات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Fouâd (21 نوفمبر 2006)

واللـــــــــــــــــــه مشكورين يا إخوة.


----------



## مجد_الدين (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
مشكور على هذا الجهد المبذول وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## من العراق (22 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمادالهيتي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*عمادالهيتي*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ملاك (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم 
تصاميم رائعة جدا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_medooo (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراا
بورك فيك


----------



## eng_medooo (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
بورك فيك


----------



## eng_medooo (23 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ....
معماري ناقد ...هني ديو ...روميرو المصري ..هيثم محمد ..عدنان النجار.... فؤاد ...مجد الدين ...من العراق ....عماد الهيتي ...ملاك ...م/ ميدو ...
بارك الله فيكم واتمني لكم ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من هذه الافكار ..وشكرا لكم وجزاكم الله كل خير 
...........
honey dew .....هي غير متوفرة عندي الان لكنني سوف أحاول ان اجد لك ديكورات لمحلات اطفال وفور عثوري عليها سأرسلها لك علي الفور 

.....
اخي الحبيب هيثم محمد .....يشرفني ويسعدني صداقتك الغالية 

ولكم جميعا ....بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة لولو (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*تصاميم لمحلات ان شاء الله يعجبكم*

التصميم الأول لمحل احذية أطفال للمصمم خلدون الزعيم

التفاحة هي الصورة الأبرز في تصميم محل الأحذية الخاص بالأطفال و انطلق المهندس خلدون الزعيم من هذه الصورة التي تعيد الى الأذهان بداية البشرية ليجعل منها ركيزة لمشروعه و رمزا لديكور المحل و جزءا من صورته و التفاحة هنا هي رمز الحياة و بالتالي الحركة و المشي و حاجة الإنسان الى انتعال حذاء ثابت و مناسب. الصورة جاءت بالأحمر, ما منح التصميم الكثير من القوة, فيما استعملت جذوع الشجر كعنصر تزييني أو كقاعدة لعرض موديلات الأحذية.


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (27 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (27 نوفمبر 2006)

التصميم الثاني
محل من تصميم اللبناني ضومط جورج كامل
في مشروعه يؤكد قدرته على التعامل مع أصغر المساحات, حيث نراه يوفق بين الحفاظ على الشكل الأنيق, الروحية الحديثة, و الرؤية الهندسية الخاصة ضمن مساحة محدودة جدا.
الأجواء ديناميكية, مشغولة بخطوط صافية نقية تحتضن البضاعة المعروضة بذوق و جمالية. و قد اعتمد تحديد المساحات بإضاءة طوعها بمهارة كما و نوعا, و ايضا بتصميم عدة مستويات أفقية و عمودية بما يوفر في وقت واحد, تناغم الأجواء و استقلالية كل زاوية. و جاء اللون الأبيض النقي اللماع قاعدة جامعة تبرز من خلالها المجموعة المنوعة للمعروضات بأبهى حلتها.


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (27 نوفمبر 2006)

التصميم الثالث










































للامانه العلميه ......منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول


----------



## ama-nti (9 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مصطفى الخواجة (17 يناير 2007)

رائعة مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## الجبل الاشم (25 ديسمبر 2007)

كفيت ووفيت اخي الكريم عاشق


----------



## أروى (26 ديسمبر 2007)

مرسى اوى على الديكورات
دايما ما شاء الله مواضيعك متميزة
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mmedo (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أخي على هذه الديكورات و وفقك الله


----------



## alkaser88 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم
تصاميم رائعة جدا
بارك الله فيك
رد باقتباس


----------



## baibah (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sallam1998 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طالبات علم (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخى العزيز على مجهودك


----------



## mr.banafa (31 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 
فعلا اعمال رائعة ومجهود اروع


----------



## علي بن سجاد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا...............
شكرا...............
شكرا...............
شكرا...............
شكرا...............


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

كلكم مشكورين


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المبذول و بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام بركي (5 فبراير 2008)

good this file


----------



## الجبل الاشم (12 نوفمبر 2009)

وااااااااااااااااو


----------



## الجرح العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## engyoyo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ده انا كنت بدور علي ديكورات المحلات 
ملفات اكتر من رووووووووووووووعه انا شفت اول اتنين وجاااااااااااااري التحميل
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------

